# Gegenteil von equals



## Gast (15. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

wie ist denn nochmal das Gegenteil von


```
Variable.equals("null")
```

Ich komm nicht drauf. Dachte erst mit !? Hm...

Danke..


----------



## martram (15. Okt 2006)

So als Ausdruck wirst du das sicher nicht stehen haben, sondern sicher als Bedingung oder ähnliches. Und in dem Falle ist es '!':


```
if (Variable.equals("null")) //wenn equal true

if (! Variable.equals("null")) //wenn equal false
```


----------



## Gast (15. Okt 2006)

Danke das wars......


----------

